# Met To Do Prokofiev's "Fiery Angel " in 2020-21 Season !



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Finally, the Met is going to do Prokofiev's "Fiery Angel " in the 2020-21 season , with Vladimir Jurowski conducting . The production was originally from the Bavarian state opera several years ago .
I wonder how the Met audience will react . There is nothing like the Fiery Angel . 
It's the weirdest , creepiest and most disturbing opera ever written , and Prokofiev's music is so harrowing many people will be spooked ! 
From what I've seen in trailers, the production is set in the present day , with the demented heroine Renata and her would be lover Ruprecht acting out the crazy plot as a kind of psychodrama . 
This opera is creepier than ay Stephen King novel or filed version . 
Madness, obsession , back magic, demonology , demonic possession , a terifying exorcism that goes horribly out of control in the final scene . Yikes !!!!


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Cool! Count me in as most interested.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I saw it years ago at La Scala and really enjoyed it (there's a good DVD of the Mariinsky production as well).

N.


----------

